# Strange goose!!!



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone ever shot one of these?!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow that's crazy it's like a pie balled goose lol


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

There has been one in the pond behind my house for the last month or so, where in Ohio did you take it?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Outside youngstown. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

My guess is a Canada/Snow cross. 

Or a very, very immature snow in an odd blue phase. The wings tell me that it isn't though.

I have harvested some blues that look similar in the neck, but the wings have a different coloration. Either way, get it on the wall!!


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

We had some around here dnr said sometimes you see a cross between all white farm geese to canadian geese. Please dont shot the messenger


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

we got one this year too out side of elmore,ohio, it sounded, head and feet were like a snow goose, but the body was a canada, would have got it mounted but a friend put a kill shot on it and ripped the head off


----------

